# insurance requires proof



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hi guys, i have renewed my insurance and they want prrof i am a fully paid up member. how can i prove this? 
is there a certificate or similar someone could email me please?
i need to send it to them...

BTW, the company is "Competition Car Insurance" and i have to say the deal i got including track day cover is amazing...


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

You have a membership card that you can send a copy of. I use CCI for my trackday AE86 which is insured as a full competition car, so need to send copies of my race license etc too. They should be ok with a copy of your memebership card, if not send the original and ask that it is returned.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I need to give these people a call come renewal time!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> hi guys, i have renewed my insurance and they want prrof i am a fully paid up member. how can i prove this?
> is there a certificate or similar someone could email me please?
> i need to send it to them...
> 
> BTW, the company is "Competition Car Insurance" and i have to say the deal i got including track day cover is amazing...


Nick,

I just sent a copy of the payment I made to the GTROC that showed I was a current member, you always get an email when you pay that shows what it was for :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr-jack (Sep 29, 2010)

I am with them aswell , they asked me for a screen shot of my login page on here, and that was accepted, funny thing is they wouldn't insure me for track days


----------

